

Utah gets a Startup Incubator - BoomStartup - ryanelkins
http://boomstartup.com/

======
ryanelkins
I just found out about this last night at Launch Up (launchup.org) and it
seems pretty interesting. I'll probably check out their first "Meet the
Mentors" meeting this Friday.

